#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Диалог с  католиками

## Пема Ванчук

Сегодня состоялась лекция Ани Тэнзин Лхадзэ в дискуссионном клубе "Логос" при костеле Иисуса Милосердного (г. Витебск, Республика Беларусь). 
На встречу люди приехали даже из Орши и Минска. Была женщина на инвалидном кресле и родители с детьми, один мальчик - на костылях. Это не может не растрогать, ведь люди нашли силы и время придти, приехать, даже преодолеть вполне физические трудности ради встречи с Дхармой. Присутствовали и священники христианских конфессий. До этого Ани Тэнзин Лхадзэ несколько раз выступала в католических костелах Витебска, где рассказывала о буддизме, читала свои стихи. 

Ани Тэнзин Лхадзэ рассказывала о достоинствах Трех Драгонценностей, о своем Пути, о своем Учителе Патруле Ринпоче, причем рассказывала на белорусском, такова была просьба организаторов встречи. Ани Тэнзин Лхадзэ читала свои стихи на тибетском, русском и английском. 
Потом настал черед вопросов и ответов. Вопросы были самые разные: можно ли буддисту есть мясо? От чего Ани Тэнзин Лхадзэ было тяжелее всего отказаться приняв обеты гецулмы? Можно ли скачивать книги из интернета? Как подготовиться к смерти? Как применять Учение Будды в повседневной жизни (примечательно, что вопрос задал католик)? и так далее. 

В Беларуси Ани Тэнзин Лхадзэ пробудет до конца декабря.

----------

Алик (06.12.2015), Альбина (06.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015), Гошка (07.12.2015), Джнянаваджра (06.12.2015), Дордже (06.12.2015), Ню ра (06.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (06.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

Это здорово, что такое случается! Она рассказывала на белорусском, это просто потрясает!

Довольно "необычна" (если не сказать больше) организация пространства. Ани стоит к людям, находящимся к ней боком, за столами с едой (!) (неужели это так важно есть и пить, слушая лекцию? Ведь есть кофе-паузы...) она стоит, все сидят...Смотря на эти фотографии....неужели у меня одной чувство, как от просмотра отмечания типа корпоратива с выступлениями артистов? (
довольно странно.

----------

Нико (06.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Это здорово, что такое случается! Она рассказывала на белорусском, это просто потрясает!
> 
> Довольно "необычна" (если не сказать больше) организация пространства. Ани стоит к людям, находящимся к ней боком, за столами с едой (!) (неужели это так важно есть и пить, слушая лекцию? Ведь есть кофе-паузы...) она стоит, все сидят...Смотря на эти фотографии....неужели у меня одной чувство, как от просмотра отмечания типа корпоратива с выступлениями артистов? (
> довольно странно.


Это кофейня при костеле, там всегда в таком формате проходят встречи- под чай с печеньками, для неформального общения. Тут уж как хозяева помещения установили формат встречи. Когда организовывали в студии "Ваджра-йоги", то пришлось искать какое-то подобие трона или высокго сиденья.  Как говорится, "со своей Винаей, в чужую вихару"...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Это кофейня при костеле, там всегда в таком формате проходят встречи- под чай с печеньками, для неформального общения. Тут уж как хозяева помещения установили формат встречи. Когда организовывали в студии "Ваджра-йоги", то пришлось искать какое-то подобие трона или высокго сиденья.  Как говорится, "со своей Винаей, в чужую вихару"...


Да, я понимаю, что в костёле не предусмотрено ) Эх, была бы я царица..организатором, можно было хотя бы поставить стулья в ряд, полукругом (отодвинув к стене столы разумеется), а она сидела бы в центре. Совсем другая энергетика пространства была бы.
Учитывая о чём она говорила...это достойно большего уважения к лектору.
имхо.



> "со своей Винаей, в чужую вихару"...


 :Smilie:  это да.

----------

Кеин (07.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

Пема Ванчук, если ещё будут подобные встречи в Беларуси, Вы же выложите информацию, да? А я буду отслеживать конечно. А то тут совсем одна как...нудаладно )

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пема Ванчук, если ещё будут подобные встречи в Беларуси, Вы же выложите информацию, да? А я буду отслеживать конечно. А то тут совсем одна как...нудаладно )


Мероприятия будут, конечно, даже целых три. Ориентировочно, правда, февраль-апрель. Вступайте ВК в группу "Буддисты Беларуси", я обычно там новости размещаю- https://vk.com/club13642376

----------

Ню ра (06.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2015)

----------

